# North Carolina Cigar Dinner



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I am hosting a cigar dinner in Lexington, N.C. a tentative date is set for some time in March or April. The event will include a 5 course meal along with an open bar. Each participant will receive a minim of 3 cigars, along with a grab bag of cigar related goodies. We are still working on sponsors so prizes are not totally known yet. Their will be raffles for door prizes.

Ticket prices are $100.00 each. It will be on A Monday night and will start at around 7:00 and run until 10 or 11.

This is a political fundraiser, so if that is important to you PM me for more information. This event will be about fine food, spirits, and premium cigars not politics. We may have a very brief introduction of some candidates but no long speeches.

****Please no discussion about politics in this thread.****​
Email me with any interest at [email protected]


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Tenative date is Monday May the 15th at 7:00 PM. Email or PM me with questions. Thanks, Robert


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Bump


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Here is a list of the commited sponsors.

JR Cigar
Altadis
Cheap Humidors
Cuban Crafters
RD Gomez Cigars

Looks like everyone attending will get around 5 cigars each. Along with some other goodies and some great door prizes.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RJT said:


> Here is a list of the commited sponsors.
> 
> JR Cigar
> Altadis
> ...


UPDATE:

This event has been delayed to later on in the summer. I will keep everyone informed. RJT


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

Is this still going down? Sounds fun, damn my lack of *fancy* clothing-warez with which to wear to such an undoubtibly fancy event. 

5 course meals always made me nervous.. that's a lie.. basically anything without a number special or beer fries makes me nervous... 

DK


----------



## CthulhuDawn (May 2, 2006)

fl0at said:


> Is this still going down? Sounds fun, damn my lack of *fancy* clothing-warez with which to wear to such an undoubtibly fancy event.
> 
> 5 course meals always made me nervous.. that's a lie.. basically anything without a number special or beer fries makes me nervous...
> 
> DK


:r

Yeah sounds like a blast! Keep us updated!!!


----------

